# Embargante e Embargado



## Que trem doido

Tenho uma dúvida com estas duas palavras.

Eu creio que Embargante, no mundo jurídico, é como "Appelant", mas não sei.  Também não sei como traduzir a palavra Embargado no mesmo sentido.

Por exemplo, se uma declaração dizer o seguinte, a tradução seria

Relator:                         Reporter (Court reporter?)
Embargante:                   Apellant
Advogado:                     Attorney
Embargado:                    (Respondent?)

Por favor, ajude-me!!!


----------



## Vanda

embargado = que sofreu embargo. Acho que o termo em inglês é *foreclosed upon, *mas achei também:       enjoined . (aqui) Restrained???

embargante=       appellant (OK , you got it)

edit: acredito que embargado tem a ver com enjoin mesmo, veja neste glossário.


----------



## Joca

Que trem doido said:


> Tenho uma dúvida com estas duas palavras.
> 
> Eu creio que Embargante, no mundo jurídico, é como "Appelant", mas não sei. Também não sei como traduzir a palavra Embargado no mesmo sentido.
> 
> Por exemplo, se uma declaração dizer o seguinte, a tradução seria
> 
> Relator: Reporter (Court reporter?)
> Embargante: Apellant
> Advogado: Attorney
> Embargado: (Respondent?)
> 
> Por favor, ajude-me!!!


 
Penso que embargante = autor e embargado = réu. Será que isso ajuda?


----------



## leolino

Qual o sentido em que você estaria usando as palavras _embargante_ e _embargado_?
(Estou achando que o Babylon, a que a Vanda se referiu, usa a palavra _embargo_ no sentido de _impedimento_ - embargar uma obra, ou impor um embargo a um país. Por outro lado, me parece que você quer usar esses termos num sentido processual - apresentar embargos numa execução, por exemplo. É isso?)


----------



## Vanda

Por este aqui acredito que relator é como você disse, reporter.
Sim, Leolino, a procura dele é no sentido processual.


----------



## Que trem doido

Isto é difícil para mim de entender devido a toda a terminologia jurídico.

O nome que corresponde ao Embargante é o de um homem, e o embargado é o governo. Parece ser uma extradição. Bem, parece mesmo que o cara vai ser extraditado.


----------



## Vanda

Trem, talvez isso o ajude. Injunction = a  court order, whereby a party is required to do, or to refrain from doing, certain acts.
Agora é só associar à pessoa que sofreu _injunction,_ que será o embargado.


----------



## andre luis

RAPPORTEUR ,seria Relator no site do STF.
http://www.stf.gov.br/portal/jurisp...urisprudenciaTraduzida.asp?tpLingua=21&id=205


----------



## leolino

Fui dar uma olhada no dicionário Barron's. No verbete _appeal_ temos o seguinte:

"Although the term is now used generally to denote all forms of review, in determining its more specialized meaning 'it is necessary in each instance to look to (the) particular act giving an appeal, to determine powers to be exercised by (the) appellate court'." O próprio dicionário usa a palavra _appeal_ assim em outros verbetes.

Não ajudou muito.

Descobri que existe um tal de _interlocutory appeal_. Parece ser um recurso semelhante ao nosso _agravo_. Como existem certas semelhanças entre _embargos_ (dos tipos que se aplicariam num procedimento de extradição) e _agravos_, talvez essa expressão funcione.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vi este "thread" no forum Espanhol-Inglês sobre "embargado". Talvez ajude um pouco:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=765565


----------



## leolino

_Injunction_ é uma ordem judicial para que alguém faça ou deixe de fazer alguma coisa antes que exista uma ordem definitiva (_i.e._ sentença).
_Embargos_, dentro dos limites do procedimento de extradição, podem servir para pedir esclarecimentos aos julgadores sobre alguma decisão difícil de entender, para pedir uma modificação de uma decisão que tenha sido tomada por maioria de votos dos julgadores, não unanimemente, ou para pedir a um grupo de julgadores que adote o entendimento de _outro_ grupo.
Nesse caso, acho que _injunction_ não funcionaria.


----------



## Carfer

Desculpem, porque vou ter que ser longo e chato, para explicar porque é que a maioria das sugestões feitas não me parecem servir no caso. Vou tentar abreviar, mas é uma questão muito técnica e a tradução por semelhança ou aproximação é perigosa porque pode gerar ( e geralmente gera) enormes confusões que, quando se trata de traduções destinadas aos tribunais, podem provocar danos muito sérios se incorrectas. Além disso, não encontrei, numa primeira abordagem e no que toca à situação concreta que o trem expõe, equivalentes satisfatórios nos meus dicionários jurídicos. Vou ter, por isso, que explicar os conceitos e esperar que algum outro foreiro encontre a tradução adequada (coolbrowne costuma demonstrar alguma familiaridade com esta terminologia) ou lá chegue eu próprio com mais estudo e tempo.

Quanto aos conceitos:

Embargos são (no direito português e julgo que também no brasileiro) meios processuais de defesa pelos quais se pretende impedir a execução duma sentença, despacho ou decisão judicial. Seguramente que este é o conceito a que se refere o trem doido.

Perante esta definição é mais fácil entender o que quer dizer embargante e embargado, que são as posições processuais de quem procura impedir a execução da sentença e de quem pretende executá-la, respectivamente. 

Pelo que deduzo, o Governo dos Estados Unidos obteve do tribunal uma sentença de extradição cuja execução alguém pretende impedir. Este é o embargante, o Governo é o embargado, ou seja, aquele a quem é oposto um embaraço, um obstáculo, um estorvo, que é o que embargo significa na linguagem não jurídica. 

Como já disse Joca, embargante e embargado são posições processuais paralelas à de autor e réu, ou, acrescento eu, à de executante e executado, recorrente e recorrido e outras posições semelhantes dos actores processuais. Isto não ajuda muito a encontrar o termo adequado mas permite excluir alguns e pode sugerir alguma ideia a outro foreiro.

Quanto à tradução:

O 'Dicionário Jurídico' de M. Chaves de Mello traduz o embargo na acepção indicada por '_interplea_'. Tanto quanto eu sei, '_interplea'_ é uma intervenção de terceiro e '_interpleader_' o terceiro interveniente. Se o embargante fôr um terceiro, poderá ser esse o termo que procuramos. O problema é que trem não esclarece se o embargante é um terceiro ou não. Pode acontecer que seja o próprio extraditado e então o termo não é adequado. Confunde-me que o _'Barron's Dictionary of Legal Terms_' não defina '_interplea_' e que a definição que dá de '_interpleader_' não tenha nada que ver com os embargos de que falamos. 

Chaves Mello traduz '_embargante_' por '_appellant_', que trem e Vanda já sugeriram, mas mais uma vez, a definição que o Barron's dá corresponde mais especificamente ao nosso recorrente/apelante, isto é, quem solicita a um tribunal superior que modifique uma sentença dum tribunal inferior. Ora o embargante não é um recorrente, porque os embargos não são uma apelação/recurso mas um impedimento invocado para que não se execute a sentença e são geralmente deduzidos no próprio processo em que foi proferida a decisão que se pretende embargar e apreciados pelo juiz respectivo, não por um tribunal de apelação. Dou um exemplo para que se entenda melhor: suponham que minha mulher é condenada num processo de que eu não fui parte a pagar uma indemnização. A parte vencedora, para receber a indemnização, vem executar essa sentença sobre os nossos bens comuns. Eu tenho, claro, todo o interesse em defender a minha parte neles e, como aquela sentença não me é oponível porque não fui nela condenado, vou ao processo de execução deduzir embargos, neste caso chamados embargos de terceiro, pedindo ao juiz que suspenda a execução.

Chaves de Mello traduz '_embargado_' por _'enjoined, barred, challenged ou objected'_ . Demoraria muito tempo a explicar a mecânica processual para vos dizer porque é que acho que nenhum desses termos serve para aquilo que em concreto pretende o trem. O '_enjoined_' é quem recebe uma ordem para fazer ou para se abster de praticar um dado acto por via duma '_injunction_' . A '_objection_' é um incidente pelo qual uma parte, durante o julgamento, impugna um testemunho ou uma certa linha ou forma de interrogar (estamos fartíssimos de ouvir nos filmes: _'Objection, Your Honor'_). '_Challenge_', _grosso modo_ é uma impugnação. Nada que tenha que ver, portanto, com o que procuramos.

'_Relator_' é, num tribunal colectivo (isto é, composto por mais de um juiz), o juiz encarregado de redigir a proposta de sentença que depois é aprovada (ou não) pelos demais. A tradução desta não me parece suscitar dificuldades especiais. Creio que é, de facto, '_rapporteur_', como o andre luis sugeriu.

'_Advogado_' também não oferece dificuldades: consoante as jurisdições pode ser _'attorney (at law), lawyer, counsel, barrister, counsellor, advocate_'. A variedade de denominações não levanta problemas de compreensão nem a tradução menos precisa acarreta os mesmos riscos de dano que a dos conceitos jurídicos, como os de que inicialmente falamos.

Como vêm, no que toca a embargo, embargante e embargado não ofereço sugestões. Tentarei encontrá-las, mas vou ter que estudar. Peço mais uma vez desculpa pelo tempo que vos tomei, só espero que o que disse possa ser de alguma utilidade.


----------



## andre luis

Estou mais acostumado com Embargos para corrigir erro material,mas vou pesquisar também.Em cache


----------



## leolino

Efetivamente, o _interpleader_ que consta no Barron's não parece ter nada que ver com o que discutimos aqui. Parece-se mais com uma ação de consignação em pagamento.

O problema é que eu ainda não entendi a que espécie de embargos trem se refere. Já foi esclarecido que se trata de embargos enquanto medidas processuais - mas quais?

Embargos à execução - Carfer explicou acima. No Brasil, pelo menos, embargos são, inclusive, uma ação autônoma em relação à execução - fato que eu talvez nem devesse ter lembrado porque só vai causar mais confusão.

Embargos de declaração - apresentados por uma das partes para que o juiz sane omissão, contradição ou obscuridade que essa parte entendeu haver em alguma decisão. Normalmente usada só para protelar ou, por motivos técnicos, para abrir a possibilidade de um recurso para os dois tribunais superiores em Brasília.

Embargos infringentes - aahhhh... vou apelar (pun not intended) para uma explicação mais simples: 3 juízes julgam meu recurso. Se eu perder por 2 a 1 (dois juízes rejeitam meu recurso, um o aceita), apresento embargos infringentes para que o meu recurso seja julgado por mais 2 juízes. Aí eu tenho uma chance de ganhar por 3 a 2.

Embargos de divergência - também vou simplificar. Uma turma X de juízes aprecia meu recurso. Eu não gosto do resultado e digo-lhes que a turma Y, do mesmo tribunal, entende de forma diferente. A partir daí, o procedimento é diferente em cada tribunal, mas, essencialmente, a turma X e a turma Y têm que se entender.

Todas as descrições se referem ao processo civil brasileiro (e, se eu tiver dito alguma "abobrinha", corrijam-me, por favor).

Os dois últimos tipos de embargo, me parece, dificilmente existirão no direito estadunidense ou inglês - não têm a menor cara deles.

Quanto aos dois primeiros, o dicionário Barron's define _appeal_ como "a resort to a higher court for the purpose of obtaining a review of a lower court decision and a reversal of the lower court's judgment or the granting of a new trial".

Carfer e eu entendêramos (por que eu tenho a impressão de que errei essa conjugação? ) de duas formas bastante diferentes, e eu realmente não percebera a ambigüidade contida nesse trecho, o que me leva a concordar com ele.

Ainda resta o _interlocutory appeal_. Certamente é muito mais agravo que embargos, mas será uma aproximação melhor...

...ou só nos resta "jogar a toalha", referirmo-nos ao embargante e ao embargado com seus nomes em português e abrirmos parênteses para explicar o que significam?


----------



## andre luis

Public Comments on Proposed Rule Change for *Request for* *...*- 
*"request for reconsideration"...para um daqueles tantos tipos de Embargos...*


----------



## Que trem doido

Sempre estou assombrado quando vejo o montante de tempo, energia, e pensamento que vocês põe nas suas respostas e reações!!  

Muito obrigado gente, as suas reações foram extremamente úteis!!


Valeu!!!!


----------



## Carfer

A resposta à questão do trem tornou-se assim menos premente (terá o '_desgraçado_' sido extraditado?')

Vou aproveitar a folga para tentar encontrar uma resposta com mais calma, porque até agora não avancei rigorosamente nada.

Levado pela curiosidade e pelo desafio que a questão de trem comportava, andei ontem à procura nas livrarias especializadas de Lisboa de alguma obra que me pudesse esclarecer. Mais do que duas edições do Barron's mais recentes do que as que tenho não encontrei nada. Também não admira! As livrarias não fazem stock de livros que não vendem, os meus colegas trabalham essencialmente com direito nacional e os nossos tradutores acabam por ser forçados a traduzir _'a olho'_ e parece que também não se importam muito com isso. Um verdadeiro círculo vicioso!

Mas se não adiantei nada na resolução do problema de trem, aprendi muita coisa que desconhecia, particularmente quanto ao direito processual brasileiro: embargos de declaração que para nós são simples pedidos de aclaração de sentença, embargos infringentes (Meus Deus! Não temos nada de parecido. Talvez devessemos! Isso funciona? Traz alguma vantagem? Que pena não haver um forum onde discutir isso!), embargos de divergência que para nós são recursos para uniformização de jurisprudência ou, nos casos de conflitos de competência, decisões de tribunais superiores. Enfim, um mundo de pequenas diferenças que faz com que mais pareça que falamos línguas diferentes. 

Por tudo o que aprendi fico-vos muito obrigado. Afinal, o forum não serve só para resolver dúvidas e dificuldades pontuais dum ou doutro foreiro. Ainda bem!


----------



## pelicano

Pessoal, deparei-me com este thread porque estou pesquisando "embargos infringentes". A Maria Chaves dá "(request for) rehearing en banc" que achei muito esdrúxulo. Alguém tem uma opinião sobre esse termo? Tenho um excelente dicionário jurídico em inglês em casa, mas estou em viagem. Peço-lhes ajuda.


----------



## leolino

O problema é que um request for rehearing en banc não é exatamente a mesma coisa que embargos infringentes.

O request for rehearing en banc é um pedido para que o plenário do tribunal revise uma decisão tomada por uma turma de juízes.

Carfer disse acima que o instituto dos embargos infringentes não existe em Portugal. Se não existe em Portugal, me parece pouco provável que exista nos países de língua inglesa. O que eu faria era usar o nome em português mesmo e explicar o significado (no easy task - vide um posting meu acima, em que tentei explicar mas não consegui muito bem).


----------



## Carfer

leolino said:


> O problema é que um request for rehearing en banc não é exatamente a mesma coisa que embargos infringentes.
> 
> O request for rehearing en banc é um pedido para que o plenário do tribunal revise uma decisão tomada por uma turma de juízes.
> 
> Carfer disse acima que o instituto dos embargos infringentes não existe em Portugal. Se não existe em Portugal, me parece pouco provável que exista nos países de língua inglesa. O que eu faria era usar o nome em português mesmo e explicar o significado (no easy task - vide um posting meu acima, em que tentei explicar mas não consegui muito bem).


 
Concordo inteiramente. O _'rehearing en banc'_ corresponde ao anterior recurso para o tribunal pleno do processo civil português, recurso que, aliás, também já não existe, tendo sido substituido pelo julgamento ampliado da revista cujo mecanismo não é exactamente o mesmo. Também nunca ouvi falar de nada semelhante aos _'embargos infringentes_' nos países de língua inglesa, mas sei pouco disso. Os meandros processuais estrangeiros têm para os práticos do direito, como eu, um interesse quase exclusivamente académico e, se no que toca ao direito substantivo é quase sempre possível encontrar uma figura no mínimo aproximada, no direito adjectivo a coisa complica-se muito. O conselho do Leolino parece-me muito sensato, não vislumbro solução melhor.


----------



## pelicano

Obrigadíssimo, leolino e Carfer.
Seguirei vosso conselho.


----------

